# Pounded the [email protected]@@ out of the geese yesterday!



## Mr. Lee

When I say pounded......I really mean POUNDED!

I was hunting with Jeremy(aka SLIM SHADY from the Refuge) in northern ND.

We had 150 geese on the ground byt 7:30. Over 200 by 8:00am. By 10:00 we gathered the geese and packed them in Jeremys car...and he went home.

I went back to the spread at 4 and killed 91 more by 6:30.It was starting to rain and I had to get everything out of the field.

Total for the day was 378 geese. Surprisingly.....no bands.


----------



## Decoyer

Absolutely amazing


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Ditto that...nice work!


----------



## dblkluk

Wow! 
Just two guys?? The bar has been raised....... :beer:


----------



## Mr. Lee

We didn't pick up any geese until 10. I wonder what the geese were thinking? Rough party?


----------



## nickle ditch

Well done. Any jewelry?


----------



## Mr. Lee

A large snow and a small ross.


----------



## Triple B




----------



## Mr. Lee

The blind became cramped. I never ran out of shells though. I had a really good feeling and brought almost 2 cases out!


----------



## sasklab10

Is there no limit in the spring season in ND?


----------



## averyghg

WOW!!!!!!!!! Can i be your friend?!?!?!


----------



## bandman

Them are some of the best post-hunt pics I've seen! I'm speechless....  
This had to be one of the funnest days of your lives and I'm just completely jealous of all that entertainment right now.

Looks like you doubled your decoy spread by 10:00. :-?


----------



## Mr. Lee

Thanks! You should have seen the one that got away!


----------



## MnDiver

Can U say tungsten kills geese 

WOW

The bar has been raised!


----------



## Mr. Lee

> Is there no limit in the spring season in ND?


 No limit! Usually( if you have one of those days) you are limited by the amount of shells you bring with.We were able to drive into this field so I put a case in the blind and another 200 rounds under some corn.


----------



## J.D.

Awesome!!! Hows your shoulder feel?


----------



## h2ofwlr

And yet I wanted to go hunting and some guys thought there were no geese left in ND. I know S&Bs, and knew some were still around this week. Some guys just do not understand S&Bs. But Steve does, proof is in the puddin'

Congratulations Steve. :beer:

Maybe now some S MN guys would be interested in heading back up to ND with me for some goose shooting. :wink:


----------



## bandman

Oh and by the way, have fun cleaning. :lol: Let's see: 2 cases of shells doubles in cases of beer in cleaning time. :wink:

**You boys shoulda had a video-camera along on that one.**


----------



## headshot

I like the pic of the blind, you must have had a wheel-barrow full of empty shells after WW3.


----------



## Kucker

Hello again Mr Lee. Glad to see you're still saving the tundra and enjoying your time off from work. Lucky sun-of-a-gun. For all the guys drinking the full body kool-aid...just think how many geese he could have killed if you had a spread of full bodies. Scouting, scouting, scouting. Oh, and hail to the sillosock.


----------



## goose0613

Never seen anything like that! Wish I could have been there to see it. Un-real!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Holey puckin chit man!


----------



## bigblackfoot

How does your head feel after 400 rounds going of next to it? I think John Mellencamp said it best "hurt so good"


----------



## Leo Porcello

Very nice! Thanks for thinning out the unbanded ones for me!


----------



## krsportsman

Wow! Well done man! Congrats on the great hunt!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I call it an unofficial record over the decoys. I'm pretty sure I know the area by the background, not too far from the Super Grind. We'll call it Area X. 

You've had a hell of a spring, I'll bet you'll be sick of goose by July. :lol:


----------



## nebgoosehunter

Heck of a job is all I gotta say. :beer:


----------



## Ridge Nelson

I bet cleaning all of those was fun too!?


----------



## north14

I'm just curious, what in the world are you going to do with about 1600 lbs of meat?? You must own a lot of cats?


----------



## torf

that is just excellent! :beer:


----------



## johnsona

Wow, I envy you. Good job man. :beer:

For amusement I did a little math:

250 (1 case) + 200 = 450 shells (which I'm assuming were all shot)
If they were all tungsten iron, and you got a good deal on them (we'll say $15 per 10) it's:

450 x $1.50 = $675, just in shells for the day. Amazing.

Funny thing is, every single penny would be worth it for a day like that.


----------



## waterfowl stocker

jeez u must of had their **** right in your face


----------



## waterwolf

Congrats Steve...hell of a day :beer:


----------



## Snow Hunter

Nice work, that is unbelievable!!! Just curious did you shot more geese then the number of decoys you had out? It looks like mostly adults, what was the approximate percent of juvies? Again congrats on the amazing hunt. :beer:


----------



## Mr. Lee

We had 300 decoys out. I did spend alot of money on shells. I bought 14 cases of Federal Tunsten Iron 1 3/8 #4s. I paid an average of 80 cents per shell.


----------



## huntngear

That is just awesome! Congratulations. After all the comments this year, I am taking my 3-4 weeks of vacation in spring 2008 at or near the end of the major migration.

Many NE/SD/ND hunters have some good reports for the tail end of the migration. I am finding competing with 2-4 million birds is just too tough, so fewer birds at the end seems to provide even better sporting opportunities (as least as far as decoying goes).


----------



## GooseBuster3

Nice work!! 8)


----------



## diver_sniper

just.... wow


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

thats CRAZY 

and i thought my group did good....congrats :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7

NICE


----------



## jwdinius1

absolutley amazing, that i awesome, :beer:


----------



## bigduck93

Wish I was there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Thats nothin! I shot 560 by myself with only 4 boxes of shells.

Ya right!!!! Thats awesome man hell of a hunt, once in a lifetime thing huh.


----------



## MossyMO

I have not waterfowl hunted for many of years, I got burnt out. But your pictures and stories of this one day hunt even made me envious, Congrats !!! :bowdown:


----------



## PJ

Steve, you should have called, with me in the field we probably could have broke 500! :lol:


----------



## Ridge Nelson

MossyMO said:


> I have not waterfowl hunted for many of years, I got burnt out.


  I dont know if that could ever happen to me.....

How'd you get burnt out?


----------



## MrSafety

Holy sausage and jerky!!


----------



## pineapple

I bet they were titty tumbling in to the dekes!!!
Thats my new standard to hit hopefully in my lifetime!!


----------



## Maverick

WOW....Congrates!!!! There's nothing like falling skies!!!


----------



## mallardhunter

Congrats, that is one amazing shoot, looks like alot of fun. I don't think i can even dream of shooting that many.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Wow! You will talk about that day for years to come.8) :beer:


----------



## barebackjack

Awesome shoot! :beer:

I can chalk a day like that up with winning powerball and such. :-?

You might as well retire while your ahead! :lol: 
I think you guys deserve the silver star for saving the tundra or something.


----------



## Joltin_Joe

Awesome!

I wonder how many dozen sillosocks you will be able to get in exchange for copyright access to those fantastic marketing photos!?!?


----------



## crewchief

1st off that's a picture for the tv show "HOLY s#@$! You must do that often because I dont even shoot that many shells in a season all together let alone take that many on one hunt??!! I bow to you!! Me & my son may continue to hunt later in the season next year. My buddy sent me some pictures of ANNA NICOLE in her prime but these pictures rank right up there!!!!!


----------



## mach

Holy cow that's some shooting.. did you ever miss a shot..or have any jam-ups?
I noticed that one of the guns had a magaine extension..is there no rule for unplugged guns n the spring season?


----------



## USSapper

nope


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Simply awesome! Thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## bullocklabradors

Nice job, that looks like an amazing hunt! I am in the process of trying to change employment to that part of the country. I look forward to being able to pound the spring white geese.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------

